# Primera P11-144 wont start



## krazylegz (Aug 28, 2009)

hi guys new here 

i have a 99 (V) Primera 2.0 sport+. i originally had 2 fully working keys but one of the buttons came off from the circuit board on one of the keys so i ordered a new remote from ebay. i reprogrammed it and all seemed to work as now bot keys would open and close the doors with the remote.

however i've went to go out in her today but she wont start, engine is turning over fine but wont fire up...have i corrupted NATS somehow?

thanks


----------

